# PC not boot-up.



## sharansingh (Jul 30, 2016)

Hi, I recently change my HDD after first was corrupted. Now when I install my new HDD my PC won't run up. Motherboard green light for power is on but after pressing power button  not even CPU fan is running. Whats the problem in this?? How to resolve this?


----------



## topgear (Aug 2, 2016)

Your PSU / SMPS model and manufacturer ?? Is your pc running if you don't connect the HDD ?


----------



## sharansingh (Aug 3, 2016)

AMD FX 6300 3.50 GHz 
Gigabyte 78LMT S2PT

Its not running , even processor fan is not working.


----------



## topgear (Aug 3, 2016)

Try running your PC with a different SMPS.


----------



## anky (Aug 3, 2016)

install some other hdd or ur old hdd and see if cpu fan is running.


----------



## sharansingh (Aug 4, 2016)

topgear said:


> Try running your PC with a different SMPS.



Thanks for your suggestion, I'm tried with new PSU and it works.


----------



## topgear (Aug 5, 2016)

Good to know your PC is running alright now. BTW, always use good quality smps from brands like corsair, antec, seasonic, xfx, etc. - they may seem costly at-first but will save you a lots of headache later.


----------



## shanmorkel1685 (Nov 24, 2016)

Every System has different types of hard disk. But In some cases, hard disk is supported but Mother Board is not supported. So you have to choose your hard disk based in the configuration of the PC.


----------



## topgear (Nov 26, 2016)

shanmorkel1685 said:


> Every System has different types of hard disk. *But In some cases, hard disk is supported but Mother Board is not supported*. So you have to choose your hard disk based in the configuration of the PC.



Really surprised. and HDD is supported by what ??

Anyway, please don't unnecessarily bump old threads.


----------

